# wine that wont stop fermenting



## dknowlton (Jul 28, 2012)

hello all. I have a batch of homemade grape juice wine that fermented to dry beautifully and I added potassium sorbate to stop it fermenting but it won't stop. it's still bubbling albeit very little. I don't have any k meta but do have campden tablets. will that work instead? appreciate the help, I've never had this problem before


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 28, 2012)

It's probably CO2 bubbling out. You didn't mention degassing. Did you degas _thoroughly_?


----------



## dknowlton (Jul 28, 2012)

no. I sure didn't. I usually don't, just let it degass over time in the carboy and that typically works just fine. I've just never noticed it bubbling like this before but I don't sit and watch it all the either&hellip;lol


----------



## saddlebronze (Jul 28, 2012)

It's CO2, had a few batches that have done the same thing.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorbate will not stop fermentation!!!!! It prevents yeast from reproducing but the guys that are there still keep on trucking. Damn I wish people would forget about this junk. On other hand not sound like you need to degas. Bubbling is no way to determine if fermentation is active. You need to use a hydrometer and when you have no change in SG for 3 day it is finish providing condition are not to cold and fermentation has almost stopped because if this is the case it will get going as soon as it warms up fermentation will start again


----------



## Duster (Jul 29, 2012)

I too believe others are correct in the fact that you are seeing CO2 released. however, as mentioned before, you can not be sure of this without a hydrometer.
To answer your question, yes campden is the same as K-meta. Crush 1 tab per gallon and stir in really well.


----------

